# Happy Birthday midnighthags



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear midnighthags!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Happy birthday hags !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it's a great one!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday midnighthags


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday midnight!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday wishin you many more


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------

